# Netzwerk - Server als Backup einrichten?



## scully80 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Ahnung von PCs und mache alles learning by doing. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Rechner (PC1) mit Win2000, den ich mit einem anderen Rechner (WinXP) verbinden möchte. Allerdings habe ich nur einen Monitor, da PC1 als Hauptrechner genutzt werden soll, PC2 hingegen nur zur Datenspeicherung (Backup). Wie ich zwei Rechner verbinde, die beide eigenständig laufen, ist mir mehr oder weniger klar. Wie mache ich es aber in diesem Fall? Ich kann zwar bei beiden Rechnern  feste IP-Adressen vergeben, beide in dieselbe Arbeitsgruppe machen und auch auf PC2 die erforderlichen Festplattenteile freigeben. Aber wenn ich den Monitor an PC1 hängen habe, kann ich doch später PC2 nur anmachen. Reicht das? Bis jetzt tut sich nämlich nichts, ich kann kein Netzwerk sehen.
Anderes Problem noch: PC1 ist per LAN mit dem Internetrouter verbunden und hat nur eine Netzwerkkarte. Kann man denn zwei LAN-Verbindungen programmieren für eine Netzwerkkarte, so daß ich einfach nur bei Backup-Bedarf das Crosslink-Kabel umstecken muß, aber nicht jedesmal wieder die LAN-Verbindung neu programmieren muß?

Danke für jede Hilfe!!

Jul


----------



## MasterDS (31. Juli 2008)

Also zunächstmal musst du uns sagen, wie genau deine Rechner jetzt verbunden sind. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du einen Router, an den beide PCs angeschlossen sind. In diesem Fall musst du "einfach" nur ein Netzwerk mit den PCs einrichten. Dann reicht es auch aus, den 2. nur einzuschalten. Zugriff hast du dennoch, wenn du vorab die Netzwerkfreigaben eingerichtet hast.

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe ist das "umstecken". Vielleicht erklärst du da nochmal was du meinst.


----------



## scully80 (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antwort.

---
Zitat Master DS:
Also zunächstmal musst du uns sagen, wie genau deine Rechner jetzt verbunden sind. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du einen Router, an den beide PCs angeschlossen sind. In diesem Fall musst du "einfach" nur ein Netzwerk mit den PCs einrichten. Dann reicht es auch aus, den 2. nur einzuschalten. Zugriff hast du dennoch, wenn du vorab die Netzwerkfreigaben eingerichtet hast.
---

Eigentlich hatte ich beide über ein Crosslinkkabel verbunden, daher dasProblem. Mir ist jetzt klar, daß es einfacher ist, beide über den Router anzuschließen.

Aber jetzt hänge ich beide an den Router - wie kann ich es einfach und effektiv verhindern, daß der "Backup"-PC irgendwie Verbindung mit dem Internet aufnimmt? Kann man z.B. irgendwelche Ports sperren? Wennja, wie und welche?

Danke,

Jul


----------

